# OH NO! Somebody kill me!



## wasabi (Nov 25, 2005)

http://shibumi.org/eoti.htm


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm next in line please!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 25, 2005)

So so funny!  I think I would die too!


----------



## middie (Nov 25, 2005)

i'd be mean and misserable


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh Goody Thats a Load off My Mind !  
      BRAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 26, 2005)

How funny!  And tragic!  LOL


Ok, I have been guilty of being pretty pathetic at times.  I don't think I will ever get completely through my email now (I have about 27 pages, at 100 emails per page to go through--mostly junk), but there have been a few times that I had finished going through all of my emails, finished any research I was working on, and then just sat there thinking, "What do I do now?"  Pathetic, huh?  Of course good sense did prevail and I grabbed a good book.   

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Nov 26, 2005)

I hope that day never comes............


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 26, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> (I have about 27 pages, at 100 emails per page to go through--mostly junk)


Oops!  Make that 35 pages!

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

That is funny!

Grace


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 27, 2005)

That's always a  I've seen a couple versions of that page and I always seem to think of a few names I know who could benefit from the message!


----------

